# Bellyboat angeln in Sachsen Anhalt und ihre Hindernisse



## fxschmxxstxrp (20. März 2013)

Hallo Anglerboard Gemeinde

Ich habe vor in Sachsen Anhalt mit einen Bellyboat zu angeln.
Da es eines der umweltfreundlichsten Angelmethoden ist will ich es damit versuchen.
Im Gegensatz zu einen richtigen Boot ist ein Bellyboat nur ein kleiner Fisch um sich auf einen Gewässer fort zu bewegen.

Leider wird ein BellyBoat nur als richtiges Boot anerkannt.
Dazu  darf ich nur auf ein Gewässer was für Boote zugelassen ist.
All zu viele gibt es aber nicht.

Ich suchte mir nun ein Gewässer im Gewässer Verzeichnis aus.
Dort stand  da hinter. "Nur mit Genehmigung "
Na gut dachte ich ,es ist ist zum Bootsangeln zugelassen aber ich muss mir eine Genehmigung besorgen .
Ich fragte bei dem Verein an ob ich nun mit dem kleinen Belly drauf kann .
Aber dieses wurde von dem Verein abgelehnt .
Diese sagten es dürfen nur Vereinsmitglieder drauf was aber NICHT  im Gewässerverzeichnis steht.
Ich versuchte es über die Gewässerwirtschaft zu regeln der Verein verweigert mir dieses immer noch.

Jetzt weis ich auch warum ich noch nie ein Bellyboat auf unsere Gewässer hier gesehen habe.
Es ist echt schon traurig.

Hier sieht man ,wie schwer es ist neue Angelmethoden zu testen.
Es wird warscheinlich gedacht der Angler mit dem Boot fängt uns ja alle Fische weg .

Ich finde das man wenigsten den BellyBoat eine Chance geben soll .Wenn ich sehe das Boote am Gewässer liegen die voll mit Wasser sind frage ich mich was nun besser ist .

Ich warte immer noch auf die schriftliche Stellungsnahme des Vereines .


----------



## dreampike (20. März 2013)

*AW: Bellyboat angeln in Sachsen Anhalt und ihre Hindernisse*

Hallo Andreas, 

ich kann Deinen Ärger über die Engstirnigkeit mancher Regularien (und Regulatoren) gut verstehen und was SAH anbetrifft, da kenne ich mich als Münchner auch nicht so gut aus. Aber auch bei uns in Bayern ist es auch so, dass ein Bellyboot nur dann eingesetzt werden darf, wenn das Bootsfischen grundsätzlich erlaubt ist. Das ist daher nicht ungewöhnlich und macht in meinen Augen auch Sinn, da es den gestörten Brutvögeln z.B. egal ist, ob sie von einem "richtigen" Boot oder einem Bellyboot gestört werden. Mancher meinte früher, man könne es so auslegen, dass ein BB ja im Grunde nur eine Schwimmhilfe wäre und damit kein Boot, aber das hat sich mittlererweile aber auch geklärt.
Ich kann Dir nur eines empfehlen: Spare Dir soviel Geld zusammen, dass Du Dir eine Reise nach Irland leisten kannst! Gewässer in Hülle und Fülle voller Hechte, Barsche, Forellen und Weißfische. Die allermeisten Gewässer dürfen ohne weitere Genehmigung befischt werden, mit Boot, ohne Boot, Motorboot, Ruderboot, Bellyboot,  das spielt alles keine Rolle. Ich fahre seit 16 Jahren auf die Insel und es ist immer phantastisch. Gerne hätte ich schon früher damit angefangen, aber es hat mir keiner den Tipp gegeben (daher hier für Dich etwas off topic). 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (26. März 2013)

*AW: Bellyboat angeln in Sachsen Anhalt und ihre Hindernisse*

Hallo

Kennt einer Seen Rund um Dessau wo man mit einen Bellyboot gut angeln kann.
Es gibt ja nicht so viele was echt traurig ist.
Die meisten Vereine lassen keinen mit einen BellyBoot auf ihre Gewässer drauf.


----------



## allegoric (26. März 2013)

*AW: Bellyboat angeln in Sachsen Anhalt und ihre Hindernisse*

Gibt schon die ein oder anderen Gewässer, sind halt nur größer!? Wen juckts. Fische gibt's überall, musst se nur finden und möglichst dort das BB wässern. Wenn du dich einmal an einem See auskennst, sollte es kein Problem sein. Musst dich doch nur festlegen.


----------



## Ronny N. (26. März 2013)

*AW: Bellyboat angeln in Sachsen Anhalt und ihre Hindernisse*

@andreasp,

einfach machen, ist in Sachsen Anhalt noch eine Grauzone.

Ronny N.


----------



## zwilling (28. März 2013)

*AW: Bellyboat angeln in Sachsen Anhalt und ihre Hindernisse*

Versuchs doch mal an Saale oder Elbe, abwerfen lassen und abends irgendwo per Handy Abholung anfordern.
Da kommt so manche Überaschung zustande.
Petri vom Zwilling


----------



## dreampike (28. März 2013)

*AW: Bellyboat angeln in Sachsen Anhalt und ihre Hindernisse*

Zitat andreasp: "Da es eines der umweltfreundlichsten Angelmethoden ist will ich es damit versuchen."

Hallo Andreas, im Unterschied zum Motorboot ja, da man kaum schädliche Emissionen produziert. Dennoch ist das Befahren eines Gewässers unabhängig vom Gefährt immer weniger umweltfreundlich als das Fischen vom Ufer. Man ist einfach ein stärkerer Störfaktor, ob man will oder nicht, insbesondere  wenn man in der Nähe von Schilfzonen oder anderen Brutplätzen rumschippert (da ist es meist fischereilich am interessantesten). In Irland z.B. fischen wir häufig an kleinen abgelegenen Seen, zu denen es oft keinen Zugang gibt, so dass wir uns den Weg durchs Schilf bahnen müssen. Oder wenn man wegen Blasendrucks eine Zwischenlandung machen muss, kann man auf die dort gerade brütenden Reiher auch nicht so viel Rücksicht nehmen. 
Ich will jetzt nichts verteufeln, bin ja selber seit über 20 Jahren endbegeisterter Bellyboot-Fischer, ich habe nur auf die Aussage reagiert, dass BB-Fischen eine der umweltfreundlichsten Angelarten ist, die meines Erachtens so nicht zutrifft.
Ansonsten finde ich das mit der Grauzone riskant, weil das Befahren eines ansonsten für den Bootsverkehr gesperrten Gewässers mit der Begründung, ein Belly-Boot sei kein Boot, sondern nur eine Schwimm-Hilfe oder ein erweitertes Waten u.U. genau dazu führen kann, dass einige Verantwortliche beim Stichwort Bellyboot rot sehen und zum schlechten Ruf beitragen, den das Thema mancherorts hat.

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## allegoric (28. März 2013)

*AW: Bellyboat angeln in Sachsen Anhalt und ihre Hindernisse*



dreampike schrieb:


> Zitat andreasp: "Da es eines der umweltfreundlichsten Angelmethoden ist will ich es damit versuchen."
> 
> Hallo Andreas, im Unterschied zum Motorboot ja, da man kaum schädliche Emissionen produziert. Dennoch ist das Befahren eines Gewässers unabhängig vom Gefährt immer weniger umweltfreundlich als das Fischen vom Ufer. Man ist einfach ein stärkerer Störfaktor, ob man will oder nicht, insbesondere  wenn man in der Nähe von Schilfzonen oder anderen Brutplätzen rumschippert (da ist es meist fischereilich am interessantesten). In Irland z.B. fischen wir häufig an kleinen abgelegenen Seen, zu denen es oft keinen Zugang gibt, so dass wir uns den Weg durchs Schilf bahnen müssen. Oder wenn man wegen Blasendrucks eine Zwischenlandung machen muss, kann man auf die dort gerade brütenden Reiher auch nicht so viel Rücksicht nehmen.
> Ich will jetzt nichts verteufeln, bin ja selber seit über 20 Jahren endbegeisterter Bellyboot-Fischer, ich habe nur auf die Aussage reagiert, dass BB-Fischen eine der umweltfreundlichsten Angelarten ist, die meines Erachtens so nicht zutrifft.
> ...



So kann man's auch betrachten. Finde ich einen gelungen Post. Da muss halt erst einmal Klarheit geschaffen werden. Und wenn die Vereine das nicht wollen, muss man das eben berücksichtigen. Für 5 € kannste auch in Sachsen angeln, hier hat man klare Berechtigung dort, wo Boot erlaubt ist. Dann kommt aber das nächste Problem: Boot ist im Verhältnis fast nirgendwo erlaubt *g*.


----------



## ...andreas.b... (28. März 2013)

*AW: Bellyboat angeln in Sachsen Anhalt und ihre Hindernisse*



andreasp schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kennt einer Seen Rund um Dessau wo man mit einen Bellyboot gut angeln kann.
> Es gibt ja nicht so viele was echt traurig ist.
> Die meisten Vereine lassen keinen mit einen BellyBoot auf ihre Gewässer drauf.


Es ist nun mal in Sachsen-Anhalt so geregelt: "Die Entscheidung darüber, ob Wasserfahrzeuge, Boots- und Angelstege im jeweiligen Gewässer benutzt oder gebaut werden dürfen, trifft der betreuende Verein in Abstimmung mit der zuständigen Umweltbehörde, dem Eigentümer und dem LAV Sachsen-Anhalt e.V" Dafür ist auf den größeren Gewässern die mit dem Boot befahren werden dürfen sogar das Schleppen mit E-Motor zugelassen.

Zu deinem konkreten Anliegen kann ich dir nur sagen fahr doch einfach an die Goitzsche oder nach Halle an den Großen Posthornsee! Ist zwar ein kleines Stück zu fahren aber beides sehr interessante und lohnende Gewässer!


----------



## allegoric (29. März 2013)

*AW: Bellyboat angeln in Sachsen Anhalt und ihre Hindernisse*

Goitzsche schwante mir auch schon mal. Das empfand ich dann aber schon zu groß. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, das wirklich effektiv mit dem Belly zu beangeln. Man braucht ja doch schon eine Weile, um es zu erkunden . Wird bei mir wahrscheinlich erst im übernächsten Jahr. Dieses stehen schon zu viele Sachen an und zu wenig Zeit habe ich bereits jetzt.


----------



## dreampike (29. März 2013)

*AW: Bellyboat angeln in Sachsen Anhalt und ihre Hindernisse*

Hallo allegoric, 

was verstehst Du unter "effektiv beangeln"? In möglichst kurzer Zeit viel Wasserfläche beackern, z.B. durch Schleppfischen? Oder in der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit Spaß beim Fischen zu haben und etwas zu fangen? Ich habe mir den Goitzsche-See mal im google-maps angeschaut, da gibt es schöne Buchten, Landspitzen und andere gute Stellen, die sehr effektiv mit dem BB zu befischen sind. Außerdem kann man auch mit dem BB sehr gut schleppen, z.B. mit einer großen Hechtfliege, die man 30-50m hinter sich herzieht (geht mit Fliegenrute, aber auch mit der Spinnrute). Da rumst es manchmal öfter als beim Schleppfischen mit Boot und Wobbler!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (29. März 2013)

*AW: Bellyboat angeln in Sachsen Anhalt und ihre Hindernisse*

Laut der Gewässerwirtschaft ist es auf den Gewässern mit dem BellyBoat erlaubt ,welche für das Bootsangeln im Gewässerverzeichnis ausgeschrieben sind.
Diese Gewässer sind kursiv,fett eingetragen 

Aber manche Vereine haben sich da wirklich ....   
Es soll auch Menschen geben die erst gar nicht wissen was ein BellyBoat überhaupt ist.


----------

